# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Высокие технологии  >  Запустить церновский коллайдер, возможно, запрещают законы природы

## SDA

Если Бог есть, то он управляет нами из будущего

Пошли в последнее время слухи о том, что Большой адронный коллайдер (LHC), который построили в ЦЕРНе (Женева) для уловления пока что неуловимого бозона Хиггса (частица Бога, как ее называют), но запустить из-за технических неполадок вот уже второй год не могут, никогда в жизни и не заработает. Виной тому, как читатель сам может сообразить, глобальный финансовый кризис.
Официального заявления о том, что от идеи LHC собираются отказаться, не было. Однако в прессе, со ссылкой на анонимные источники, эта информация проскользнула.
С одной стороны, это несколько странно, потому что те миллионы, которые требуются на починку и доводку коллайдера до кондиции, конечно, большие, но по сравнению с уже вложенными в его строительство миллиардами – просто мизер. С другой стороны, может, их и взять-то негде, эти мизерные миллионы, в пору всемирного дефицита средств? 
Так или иначе, а вдруг снова всплыла статья двух физиков-теоретиков, опубликованная еще в мае 2007 года. В ней говорилось о том, что бозон Хиггса открыть нельзя, потому что большой поток таких бозонов противоречит законам природы, и природа позаботится о том, чтобы этого не случилось. А ведь тогда, в мае 2007-го, еще не было известно, что летом возникнет пожар на сверхпроводящем магните и запуск коллайдера придется поэтому откладывать на год... Неизвестно было, что спустя несколько дней после торжественного пуска коллайдера осенью 2008-го, плохая пайка приведет к нагреву гелия, уже охлажденного почти до абсолютного нуля, его выбросу в туннель и сильно повредит все, что можно повредить, и это отбросит запуск одного из самых амбициозных международных проектов еще на год... 

читать http://www.ng.ru/science/2009-05-27/9_future.html?mpril

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## LEON®

Да, смешно конечно - "частицу Бога" хотят они поймать... Это будет ещё одна история, первая из которых закончилась разделением языков всех строителей, которые принимали участие в постройке башни до небес. Интересно, что будет дальше с этой историей?

----------


## priv8v

Ничего. Просто журналисты хотят опустить сложный технический язык с подробностями, которые непонятны тем, кто не в теме до уровня домохозяйки с мистикой и загадками...

----------


## Pav

Кто-то опускает, а кто-то старается поддержать, весьма неординарно  :Smiley:  Может, кто ещё не видел клип:
http://host.justlan.ru/get/4a18554e3ab26/LHC.flv

----------

